
Americans do care more about Paris than Lebanon – here’s why - palidanx
https://medium.com/@heoj/americans-do-care-more-about-paris-than-lebanon-here-s-why-e653e0149b4
======
enlightenedfool
Th whole article is basically saying what is a well known fact that if you
share values and culture you feel more affinity. But that's the point of the
outrage: empathize for humanity not just for your own kind. At least try. Also
nothing for 220+ people dead on Sinai plane because west hates Russia or 100s
of 1000s of people dead in the last decade in middle east because they are
don't share "western values". Obama sees "humanity" attacked only when
terrorists attack the west.

